# >24 hour Holter



## pgraettinger (Jun 25, 2008)

Can you bill 93225 if holter is worn less than 24 hours?

Example: Patient's report states that the patient wore the monitor while playing baseball resulting in the cables to become loose. Actual recording was 2.31 hours. The family did not want the monitor to be reconnected until after ball season ended.


----------

